# DIFF COLORED FLAKES OVER WHITE?



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

CAN SOME POST SOME DIFFERENT "FLAKE OVER WHITE" JOBS UP IM TRING TO DECIDE WHAT COLOR FLAKE TO USE I WANNA USE THE FATTEST FLAKE POSSIBLE OVER MY PEARL WHITE REGAL
THANKS HOMIES~!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I don't recomend flake over whit it is very hard to make look good. Most of the time it just looks like the car is dirty.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

OK THANKS ANYONE ELSE? I WAS THINKIN SILVER FLAKE OVER WHITE


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

i did a blue HOK over white looked pretty good in teh sun and under street lights but like Hommer says, not light it looks like pepper over the white


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_@Feb 3 2007, 06:52 PM~7167323
> *i did a blue HOK over white looked pretty good in teh sun and under street lights but like Hommer says, not light it looks like pepper over the white
> *


YA GOT ANY FLIKKS OF THAT WHIP IN DIFFEREND LIGHTING DAY NIGHT NATURAL LIGHT IT WILL LOOK LIKE PEPPER EVEN IF I USE A SILVER ?OR WOULD IT LOOK BETTER IF I WENT WITH THE MINI FLAKE INSTEAD OF THE FAT?
I NEED SOME PIX ANYONE???
THANKS GUYS~


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

The only flake that really looks good over white is Abalone, everything else looks like theres shit stuck in the paint. Any color can look good IF you spray enough flake over it to completely cover the base.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

ANY FLIKKS OF THE ABALONE FLAKE? AND IS IT REAL ABALONE? OR JUST CALLED ABALONE CUZ I MAKE CUSTOM GUITARS AND USE REAL ABALONE FOR THE INLAYS I GOT HELLA LEFTOVERS I COULD MAKE POUNDS OF FLAKE~!
ANYONE GOT PICTS OF THE ABALONE FLAKE OVER A WHITE BASE I IDONT WANT TO COMPLETELY COVER MY WHITE I LOVE WHITE CARS
THANKS ~ELFUCKO~~!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

albalone looks ok, but i say fuck flakes over white base, go with ice pearls over white.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 3 2007, 09:28 PM~7167841
> *albalone looks ok, but i say fuck flakes over white base, go with ice pearls over white.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ice pearls or a ghost flake over white, colored or silver flake will only look good under streetlights and in the sun, the rest of the time it will just look like dirt specks


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Feb 3 2007, 09:43 PM~7167583
> *The only flake that really looks good over white is Abalone, everything else looks like theres shit stuck in the paint. Any color can look good IF you spray enough flake over it to completely cover the base.
> *


x2


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

I'll see if I can dig up a pic I saw awhile back of a car coated in abalone flake. The shit looks KILLER when it's used with good coverage (no basecoat showing). The car will still look white for the most part, but with POP!


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Couldn't find the pic I was looking for, but found one of a roof......


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Feb 4 2007, 09:02 AM~7169556
> *Couldn't find the pic I was looking for, but found one of a roof......
> 
> 
> ...


more if u got em :0


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

TIGHT HOW MUCH OF THAT FLAKE TO DO A CADDY 80 2DR WITH THE SAME LOOK????


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

White pearl with some ice pearl looks good


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

OK MY CAR HAS A PEARL ON IT I WANTED TO DO FLAKE BUT EVERYONES SAYIN IT WILL LOOK LIKE DIRT OR PEPPER WHICH I DONT WANT HERES WHAT THE PEARL LOOKS LIKE IN THE SUN I WANT FLAKE DAMNIT I DONO WHAT TO DO I ALSO WAS GONNA PUT THIS PATTERN ON IT THEN FLAKE OVER IT OR UNDER THE PATTER ~ FLAKE THEN PATTER OVER THE FLAKE?? WHICHEVER I WANTED SOMETHIN OVER THE WHOLE CAR I DID NOT WANT TO 100% COMPLETELY COVER THE PEARL WHIT I ALREADY HAVE I JUST WANTED SOME FLAKE I STILL WANT THE CAR TO BE WHITE,, HERES THE PEARL AND THE PHOTOSHOPED PICT I DID OF THE PATTTERN I WANT ,,PLUS PINSTRIPE DESIGNS OVER THE PATTERN,,,


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

ice pearls will look good


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

ANYONE GOT ANY PICTS OR SOME SITES WITH ICE FLAKES OVER A WHITE BASE?
THANKS ~


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

This is white ice pearl on the roof of my old 64 Wagon.....


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Holy shit that second picture is huge....oops.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

YES THEN THATS WHAT I WANT WHITE ICE?
WHATS THE DIFFERANCE BETWEEN WHITE ICE AND A REGULAR FLAKE?
WHAT SIZES DOES THE WHITE ICE COME IN?? WHAT SIZE WHITE ICE IS ON UR WAGON SON
THANKS HOMIE PEACE~


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't recall them having different sizes. The ice pearl is barely visible in low light/cloudy conditions, in these situations it kind of dissapears and looks more like a regular pearl. It Sunny conditions and under street lights it has a flake like sparkle, but not quite as strong as flake......

Is your caps lock button stuck by the way, and don't call me son! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

KOOL THANKS SON FOR ALL THE INFO I ROCK THE LOCKED CAPS TO PISS PEOPLE OFF WHYS EVERYOEN SO SCARED OF ALL CAPS HAHAH
ANYWAYS IS THERE ANY PICTS OF FLAKE ON WHITE SO I CAN SEE IF IT LOOKS LIKE ASS OR NOT LIKE PEPPER LIKE EVERYONES SAYIN??
THANKS SONS~


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't have any pics of flake over white...well, becuase it looks like ass.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Feb 5 2007, 07:21 PM~7183060
> *I don't have any pics of flake over white...well, becuase it looks like ass.
> *



Thats right son! :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

White Ice Pearl for sure.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

sem has many of colors in their lightning fx series


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

THANKS SONS~ :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Feb 3 2007, 07:48 PM~7167306
> *OK THANKS ANYONE ELSE? I WAS THINKIN SILVER FLAKE OVER WHITE
> *


TRY DIAMOND FLAKE OR DIAMOND PEARL...NOT SO SURE ITS A CLEAR FLAKE THAT LOOKS GOOD ON WHITE WITH NO COLOR CAST.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Feb 5 2007, 12:00 PM~7179049
> *This is white ice pearl on the roof of my old 64 Wagon.....
> 
> 
> ...


is that the same as diamond pearl?


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

abalone flake always comes to mind for white and the frost/iced pearl thing like everyone is saying works..matching up white to close colors is better than contrasting the deal unless your going to do heavy coverage..solid colors will sometimes give you that pepperlook on shaded angles and prismatic flake will reflect in the dark to avoid that pepper look  

AB Supply picked up a 63 Impala SS from Albert at Pina's Auto Body and we are going to do the roof white with patterns in all sorts of Roth Flake from the small shit to huge..More or less a promo thing for the Flake..It will be a suttle effect in various whites,frosts etc.. 

http://www.rothmetalflake.com


----------



## VELOCiiiTY (May 11, 2006)

i got a white regal with mini flake mixed with a green pearl.. looks great, u only c the flake when light shines off it.. when its cloudy it looks plain white.. u dont get the certs speckel look like ive seen on other white cars with big color flake


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 3 2007, 08:28 PM~7167841
> *albalone looks ok, but i say fuck flakes over white base, go with ice pearls over white.
> *


this is the way to go


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Abalone looks AWESOME if it's done with heavy coverage. It's flaked the fuck out, but it still seems classy. No where near as gaudy as any other color of flake. I'm flying out to texas to do a 51 Mercury truck for the lonestar roundup. We're still working out the paint plan but it looks like it's gonna get an all over abalone job and maybe some scallops or panels in candy. 

When it's done I'll post some pics from the show, abalone is a bitch to get a good picture of though!


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

COME ON HOMIES POST SOME FLAKED OUT WHITE PICTS
~!! ILL SEND YA A BEER IN THE MAIL MADE HERE IN CLEVELAND ITS GOOD AS FUCK AND GETS YA JUICED OFF ONE
~! GREAT LAKES DORTMONGER GOLDDDDDDD~!


----------

